# Safari n'ouvre plus de connexion sécurisée



## catocheb (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai dû réinitialiser mon réseau (Freebox, borne d'accès WIFI Netgear, Mac G4 relié par ethernet, portable en Wifi et borne Airport sur ma chaine Hifi) suite à un problème avec Free. Tout refonctionnait sans problème jusqu'à ce que je remette la borne Airport sur le réseau. Maintenant Safari (avec la dernière MAJ) ne veut plus ouvrir les connexions sécurisées alors que c'est possible avec Internet Explorer. Je n'y comprends rien, la configuration est identique à  la précédente où tout marchait.
Aidez-moi SVP!!! Merci d'avance...

Catoche


----------



## catocheb (18 Octobre 2005)

catocheb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai dû réinitialiser mon réseau (Freebox, borne d'accès WIFI Netgear, Mac G4 relié par ethernet, portable en Wifi et borne Airport sur ma chaine Hifi) suite à un problème avec Free. Tout refonctionnait sans problème jusqu'à ce que je remette la borne Airport sur le réseau. Maintenant Safari (avec la dernière MAJ) ne veut plus ouvrir les connexions sécurisées alors que c'est possible avec Internet Explorer. Je n'y comprends rien, la configuration est identique à  la précédente où tout marchait.
> Aidez-moi SVP!!! Merci d'avance...
> 
> Catoche




J'ai oublié de dire que j'étais sous OS X 10.3.9!


----------

